# screen/sbf issue?



## Sjones765 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ive come across an issue when I sbf'd. I have no screen. I can't even see that im in the bootloader screen. Ive tried a few different downloaded sbf files to no avail. Ive used the system only and the full sbf. I know Im connected as RSDlite shows I am and it passes. But when I try to turn the screen on nothing happens. No screen or button lights. Im completely stumped as to what the problem is.

If it's a hardware issue, Im rooted and hopefully sbf'd to the 2.3.20. Use Asurion or take it to verizon?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

As long as you sbf and it says pass then it should be OK no matter where you take it. Since the phone hasn't been out a whole year yet you should be under factory warranty. If there is any major damage to the outside because of dropping it or water damage done then I would just use your insurance and pay to get a different one otherwise take it in to verizon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

mine never says passjust to reboot

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk..U>}}}`>2


----------



## Sjones765 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah it seems like either the power button is broken or the screen is just dead. It's really strange. I can hear it connect to only one computer. The side power light comes on, but nothing else. No screen no lcd light. Nothing. Seems like a hardware issue. 
RSD Lite shows when the phone is connected will go through the whole process and will say it reboots, then at the end a "PASS".

I give up for the night. Verizon is open tomorrow, its going back.


----------

